# My Chihuahua won't stop itching!



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello!

I hope you can help me. My Chi is a longcoat and is coming on heat. She kept scratching so I looked for any fleas and any flea dirt. There was none. I looked for dry, flaky skin. There was none. I gave her a bath and used Frontline (last night). I used Frontline as I thought she could have a tick, lice or something. However, after about 15 mins after the bath she started scratching again. I don't know what it can be. I have never had a longhaired Chi before so is this common? I only got her last week, although she is not a puppy. Apart from the scratching she is in good health and is happy here. I thought it could be a nervous thing, but she really does try to bite and scratch different places - paws, the side of her rump and tail. My other two Chis are unaffected. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Could it be an alergy to something?
Do you know what kind of food they were feeding her where you got her from? Are you feeding her something different?

I have 3 longcoats and they have an occasional itch, but that's it.
I don't know anything about breeding though.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hello*

Thank you for your reply. I am feeding her the same as the breeder - Royal Canin Mini Light. I really do not understand why she keeps doing it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

sounds like an allergy to me. :?


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*O.K.*

Yeah perhaps she does have an allergy. But she doesn't have a runny nose, itchy eyes or ears. I am going to a different petshop today so will see what they have. Cheers :!:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

A food reaction wouldn't give a runny nose or watery eyes. It would be skin reaction/dry skin/ hives/welts/hot spots.


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*WELL...*

I will get some different dog food today and see how it goes...hives? That sounds awful. She hasn't got a rash or anything - although I'm not sure what Hives is. What is a 'HOT SPOT'??


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Maybe try RC for puppies. It is tiny and very full of the oils your Chi needs. It helped my Chis big time with dry flaky skin (not that your are showing that). I am not sure but I think the light might mean light on calories? IF it is you might want' to try the puppy formula.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

does you chi keep scratching in the same spot or different spot all the time? 

When Tiny scratches, her coat is usually changing and it can get flaky. When she scratches near her ear area, I check for any ear mites. 

If she is eating the same food when you took over her from the previous owner, perhaps that might not be it. Have you notice her scatching since day 1 that you received her? or several weeks afterward? If you noticed this changes several weeks afterward - most likely, it's probably your place that's making her skin having a reaction to. Cleaning solutions? emptying out the vacuum each and every time you're done. Change her shampoo and conditioner... give it a try first. 

If all fails, take your baby to a vet! 

Take care,
Linda and Tiny


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hello!*

Hello and thanks for your replies. I bought some new dry dog food today that my breeder recommended. When that goes I will try the RC puppy as suggested. 

kealohalinaka - my Chi scratches the same spots. But she doesn't stratch her face or ears. Yes she IS eating the same food that the breeder had her on. Although I changed it today. Yes I noticed her scratching from day 1. I have only bathed her once and this didn't appear to make any difference. Again I have looked at her skin and it is rosy just like my other two chis - there is no difference. Do you think it could because she is coming on heat and dropping her coat?


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

hhhmmm could be but never heard of it being that bad with coming in heat, i was kinda thinkin a hot spot,but that would be rally red if it was? is the spot warm to the touch?? if so you might just have a hot spot, not sure what to do for 1 but tha other members on here might


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hello*

Thanks for your reply. What exactly is a HOT SPOT?


----------



## Astro's mom (Jan 2, 2006)

When I took my pup to the vet for her red skin, I thought it might be allergies. The vet said that MANY things in the house could be the culprit. For one, I have a cat, and I had changed the type of litter in his box to one that was more fragrant. The cat & dog play together, and the vet said to maybe change it back to what I was using. Also, we have new carpet in an area of our house that he like to play in. She said to steam clean the carpt to try to get rid of the vapors that a new carpet can give off. Since carpet is totally synthetic, he may be allergic to that. It ended up that that he did NOT have allergies, but those were options I was looking at. Everyday things that we don't see - Good luck! Hope you find what's making her itch so she can feel better. :wave:


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Hello*

Thank you for your reply. Well... so if your baby didn't have an allergy what was wrong? 

Can anyone tell me what a HOT SPOT is? THANKS


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/dogdiseasesh/a/hotspots.htm... i beleive this mayb a link to a site that explained about hot spots... if not just type in animal hot spots into ur web browser an see what comes up!


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*OK*

Hey thanks for that link. I just had a look and she doesn't have a HOT SPOT so that's good! Cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

ok good!! was too much info for me to try and remember to type so I figured tha link would be best because I'd hate to misinform anybody on any subject about their baby!! glad it was helpful!


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

can't provided you with any info. hope she gets better fingers crossed


----------

